# Anyone shorthanded?



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

What is the going rate for electrician's in your area?? Are there union & non union companies??

I don't know your qualifications & this probably isn't much help to you, but in western Canada there is a trades shortage. JM wages usually rage from $35/hr on the low end to $45/hr or so on a min 40 hr week, but often 50+ weeks are the norm (OT after 40). Bigger companies offer benefits as well.

Good luck with the job search.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Alhenry92 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got laid off and i desperately need another job. My foreman who still has his job but got cut from 5 days a week to 4 told me to check either plaskett electric or todd electric. 2nd option is to go to job sites where new houses are being built and ask the electricians there if they are hiring or not. Can i do that? it doesn't sound right to me, but if i dont try, i wont succeed. 3rd option is to check here, and i know right around this time is supposed to be busy, so im gonna ask: Does anyone need a helper? If you're within the gloucester county area, i will be willing to travel there for an interview, if wanted.
> Thank you


use every means at your disposal. don't limit yourself - go to commercial jobs too. retail is happening. go to supply house. etc etc good luck


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

im at 9.50/hr right now, because i only worked for them for 4 months.
Idk if there are any unions, but i do know there are non unions.


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

Alhenry92 said:


> im at 9.50/hr right now, because i only worked for them for 4 months.
> Idk if there are any unions, but i do know there are non unions.


A fisrt year in my area (NWT Canada) working for a small contractor would usually start at $15-18 depending on experience. Not as many financial benefits, but you get very good experiance as you do residential, commercial & industrial work.

That being said, the cost of living is high, but if you stuck it out until you were journey certified, you can go anywhere. I currently have an apprentice working for me, originally from Ohio.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

zapped_electric said:


> I currently have an apprentice working for me, originally from Ohio.


Cletis?


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Try Hayman Electric, chalow electric, and byers electric.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

You might have to travel farther than Gloucester country for work. Look in the Cumberland country area. Alot of electrical contractors. Summer time is usually booming by the shore usually in the non union residential field. Best of luck don't give up. Your green its harder to land a job sometimes.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

When you interview tell them you want $12 an hour at least.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

jefft110 said:


> Cletis?


No Cletis


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

zapped_electric said:


> No Cletis


I can't imagine working for cletis. Rather be a mop boy in a **** theater.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Reference previous post "adult type movie theater".


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Reference previous post "adult type movie theater".


 
Ok I'll say it for you --- "P.orn" :whistling2:


----------

